# Port question



## lucifercipher (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello & good day.

I wish to add a sniffer port "dsniff" but that obviously fails because it automatically tries to install X11 stuff with it. What can i do to accomplish this?


```
add_port "security/dsniff" -WITHOUT-X11
```
 ? ( will that do ) ?

Furthermore, i do not wish to install MAN pages and DOCUMENTATION. What would be syntax guys?

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2014)

At present, there is only a single version of packages with the default options selected.

To install this without X11 dependencies, it must be built from a port.

To keep documentation from being installed, add this entry to /etc/make.conf:

```
OPTIONS_UNSET=DOCS
```
If OPTIONS_UNSET is already present, add DOCS to the existing line.

I don't think there is a way to keep man pages from being installed.


----------



## lucifercipher (Apr 30, 2014)

Much appreciated. Thank you.


----------

